# new tray, is it overload?



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is it undecorated.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Both pieces together.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The dawg is real.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

its would look a lot better with some of these on there :biggrin2:

http://media.philly.com/images/600*450/20150702_joe_1024.jpg


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You do have a small dog. If it does not bother it, and you have no cats, it is fine. Our Coffee table becomes a collection point for mail, same as the Dinner Table. It is your house and after a while, you probably will not even notice it there.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

somehow i don't think Knots leaves her mail laying around. no style in that.


----------



## ThatMouse (Aug 19, 2014)

It's perfectly fine - more of a matter of taste. At least you're not putting your whole collection on that table. Definitely just the flower vase on the tray would be enough though. I'm not a figurine guy, something about differences in scale annoy me. You only need one item in any given space - showcase them, but don't make them compete for the centerpiece. That's just a guy's opinion - my house doesn't look nearly as nice as yours.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys.

Mouse, I already took the little hunter away 
and I think it looks better. I do like the
one sitting on the antique music box though.


----------

